# Wet food vs kibble?



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

no, you don't have to. If she's a good weight then don't worry. Most dogs will always going to prefer wet food over kibble...


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

There's no rule that says you need to feed kibble at all. Most people simply find kibble cheaper and more convenient. Just make sure to give her canned food that is labeled for puppies or all life stages to ensure she gets the nutrients she needs. Also make sure she gets the appropriate portions for her size. Canned food has a lot of moisture in it, so a cup of canned generally won't have the same calories as a cup of kibble.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I give Merlin about 2-3 tbsp of canned food, that I mix with 2 tbsp of warm water and 1/4 cup of kibble. I mix it real well, so he doesn’t have a choice to eat the kibble. I let it soak for 1 minute, so the kibble tastes like the canned food. He doesn’t really like kibble but prepared this way, he just loves it and eats it all !


----------



## Tinker17 (Jan 5, 2022)

Dechi said:


> I give Merlin about 2-3 tbsp of canned food, that I mix with 2 tbsp of warm water and 1/4 cup of kibble. I mix it real well, so he doesn’t have a choice to eat the kibble. I let it soak for 1 minute, so the kibble tastes like the canned food. He doesn’t really like kibble but prepared this way, he just loves it and eats it all !


----------



## Tinker17 (Jan 5, 2022)

That sounds like a really good solution, thanks!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tinker17 said:


> That sounds like a really good solution, thanks!


Let us know if it helps !


----------



## Tinker17 (Jan 5, 2022)

Dechi said:


> Let us know if it helps !


Yes, it's getting a bit more kibble into her. she eats about 2 tbsp at most at a meal. How can a 9 lb. ball of fluff be so energetic on so little food, it blows my mind!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tinker17 said:


> Yes, it's getting a bit more kibble into her. she eats about 2 tbsp at most at a meal. How can a 9 lb. ball of fluff be so energetic on so little food, it blows my mind!


Don’t forget to count treats in her total calories. At that size, 2-3 small treats can represent almost a whole meal. We tend to forget about that.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy gets a spoonful of wet food for breakfast and dinner, and then she’s allowed to free-feed on a high-quality kibble throughout the day. We hand-feed another high-quality kibble as training treats and rewards in low-distraction environments.

This method doesn’t push her to eat too much at one time, while also ensuring she has access to more nutrition when she needs it. I also like that it guarantees there’s a little something in her stomach to start the day.


----------

